# What i do besides... first post!



## Blom (Sep 2, 2018)

Besides making some hunting/fishing blades and kitchen knives each year i’m a sucker for restoring and use old stuff.
Making things of wood also gives a great pleasure, birch is the favorite


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 3, 2018)

Cool spoons!! What's in the second picture? Totally at a loss here.


----------



## Blom (Sep 3, 2018)

merlijny2k said:


> Cool spoons!! What's in the second picture? Totally at a loss here.



It’s the brass handle on a old butterknife i gently hammered and blackened a little.
Used daily!


----------



## merlijny2k (Sep 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 6, 2018)

Fancy butter knife! Also really like the look and feel of the wood bowl/ spoon.


----------

